# Wife just caught this Tarantula!



## Ted (Oct 14, 2007)

She caught it while she was at Bellydance camp in far south Texas.
She said it was defensive and jumpy.
I took it out of the container and had her calmed down in seconds..while letting the wife bond with it, momentarily.
seems fairly young..though males arent too big, anyhow.

actually a pretty nice male T'. 

i guess it's a Texas Tan.
they have the Giant texas Pedes out there too, but they didnt see any.
she bring me a nice ironclad beetle and a luna moth caterpillar.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 15, 2007)

he wuz lookin for a mate and found you wife, hehe  
good lookin boy, I think he is on the mission tho


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on the catch! Do you have a female for him, or are you gonna release him? Really though, It could be any _Aphonopelma sp._ that lives in that area.


----------



## tin man (Oct 15, 2007)

you should try to breed it. keep us updated


----------



## Ted (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks guys!
i do not have a female for this guy.
so far my wife hasn't turned up a single female.
if i can attain a proper i.d on him, it would be fun to see if I could get them to breed.
 you're right..could be one of several sp of Aphonopelma from that area.
most likely a hentzi.
i am pretty sure these are quite prolific.
as for now, i will just raise him untill i can find him a mate, or when he perishes, i will preserve and mount him behind glass.
its enjoying its nice cozy new home..they are actually very docile.
i am hoping its a pretty young male, so that it lives at least another year or two.
i read that the males can live 15 years..but doubt this for some reason.
fingers crossed!


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats a mature male, see the hooks. It was in search of a mate. Let it go where it was found, its time is limited, and its better served mating in the wild.

PIG-


----------



## Ted (Oct 15, 2007)

WARPIG said:


> Thats a mature male, see the hooks. It was in search of a mate. Let it go where it was found, its time is limited, and its better served mating in the wild.
> 
> PIG-


it is eight hours away from it's home..not likely to get back there this year.
will instead seek a female from the net.


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 16, 2007)

Ted said:


> it is eight hours away from it's home..not likely to get back there this year.
> will instead seek a female from the net.


The prolem with trying to find a female via the net, is you have no idea what sp. you have. Even experts have a very hard time properly identifying these T's.

That boy will die within a few months and it never had the opportunity to reach its potential.

Feed it well, its like a consolation prize to mating.

PIG-


----------



## Ted (Oct 16, 2007)

WARPIG said:


> The prolem with trying to find a female via the net, is you have no idea what sp. you have. Even experts have a very hard time properly identifying these T's.
> 
> That boy will die within a few months and it never had the opportunity to reach its potential.
> 
> ...


yeah..she saved it from the ranch hands out there.
no females are ever found that I'm aware of.
itll at least be safe and happy for a while.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 19, 2007)

He's a pretty boy!! :clap: 
I SOOOOO wish we had Tarantulas in our neck of the union..... 

Congrats on having a wife with the same interests, too! :clap:


----------



## Ted (Oct 19, 2007)

jbrdswifey said:


> He's a pretty boy!! :clap:
> I SOOOOO wish we had Tarantulas in our neck of the union.....
> 
> Congrats on having a wife with the same interests, too! :clap:


thanks!!
I am pretty lucky..shes doesnt have any interest in keeping them herself..but she will catch them for me and isnt scared of anything ive ever owned.
shes completely awesome!!


----------

